# First Kate Spade purchase!



## dana6189

Hi everyone. I'm a longtime Coach buyer, but I just purchased my very first Kate Spade bag ! 

Just thought I'd share


----------



## sajero2

I love it! Those colors are stunning together!


----------



## tonij2000

Congrats, love the pink accent!


----------



## Ness7386

dana6189 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a longtime Coach buyer, but I just purchased my very first Kate Spade bag !
> 
> Just thought I'd share


Congrats.  This is a cute one?


----------



## Suri23

Ness7386 said:


> Congrats.  This is a cute one?




Awesome! Same here! I have always bought Coach or MK bags but I have been seeing a lot of Kate Spades around lately and thought I'd get one! So excited about her!


----------



## dana6189

I ordered from katespade.com, does shipping usually take long? It's still processing and I'm getting very anxious, haha.


----------



## September24

welcome to KS! I have used her for a year or more now after going thru my Coach and MK fixation and her brand is on the way up again. She was big a few years back and then dropped off, but I've always loved her bags! I just ordered a bag from the outlet, shipping is $5! BUT, the manager informed me that they will no longer be doing phone orders due to credit card fraud


----------



## dana6189

September24 said:


> welcome to KS! I have used her for a year or more now after going thru my Coach and MK fixation and her brand is on the way up again. She was big a few years back and then dropped off, but I've always loved her bags! I just ordered a bag from the outlet, shipping is $5! BUT, the manager informed me that they will no longer be doing phone orders due to credit card fraud


I have yet to visit an outlet store, but I'd like to soon!


----------



## vintagebags4me

dana6189 said:


> I ordered from katespade.com, does shipping usually take long? It's still processing and I'm getting very anxious, haha.



I bought my daughter (17) her first Kate Spade at the website - it took 6 days via UPS including a Sunday - she checked tracking every day.  It's her first good "bag" - she chose the the cedar street small hayden in rose jade - it's really beautiful - I still remember my first important bag - a Gucci small shoulder - too bad it was stolen.


----------



## Suri23

dana6189 said:


> I ordered from katespade.com, does shipping usually take long? It's still processing and I'm getting very anxious, haha.




I actually ordered two bags on Saturday and they are going to be delivered tomorrow. Both of them shipped from NY which is close to where I live. So it really depends on how far the shipment comes from I think. They used UPS ground.


----------



## all7s

dana6189 said:


> I ordered from katespade.com, does shipping usually take long? It's still processing and I'm getting very anxious, haha.


I have found it takes longer for orders to be processed when they have a sale. And they had two sales:  the surprise sale and the 25% off sale. Plus Monday was a holiday. I wouldnt be worried yet. If you dont receive an email by tomorrow afternoon saying it was shipped then it might be time to inquire.


----------



## bagsncakes

I ordered from sale too on Saturday night (Sunday here in AUS) and it will be delivered tomorrow. They charge $35 and ship express.


----------



## dana6189

Thanks for the replies, everyone. It did ship last night . I'm in NJ, so if it ships from NY it shouldn't take too long. 

Also, I came across the Henri Bendel bag charms and thought they were a good alternative to the monogramming (since they can be moved around and aren't permanent. Has anyone ever used them on a KS Cedar Street Hayden? Just wondering if it will fit the long strap.


----------



## jonacamarce

hello, for those who ordered online, how long did the delivery take? i am in canada and the tracking number katespade gave me couldn't give me information where is my item now.. it's already 5 days and tracking information is still available..


----------



## jonacamarce

bagsncakes said:


> I ordered from sale too on Saturday night (Sunday here in AUS) and it will be delivered tomorrow. They charge $35 and ship express.




hello, you are in Au? did you recieved your bag already?


----------



## jonacamarce

dana6189 said:


> I ordered from katespade.com, does shipping usually take long? It's still processing and I'm getting very anxious, haha.




hello, i ordered last sunday and i got the confirmation that it is shipped on Monday feb 15, they gave me the tracking number but there's no tracking information when i try to track it.. feeling worring now, i don't know where is my bag now..  i'm in canada.


----------



## bagsncakes

jonacamarce said:


> hello, you are in Au? did you recieved your bag already?




Yes I'm in Australia, ordered on Saturday and received Thursday morning [emoji5]&#65039;
But they charge us $35 USD for all orders for express shipping only. No other shipping option available. I would like to pay less or no shipping and didn't mind waiting a few weeks.


----------



## jonacamarce

I'm just in Canada and until now I don't know where is my bag? they gave me the tracking but it says information is unavailable.. mine was shipped using the regular shipping.. did you pay any additional fee when it was delivered to you? or what you paid during the  check out in ks online is the final bill?


----------



## bagsncakes

I didn't pay any additional charges on delivery. I just paid $35 shipping other than the actual cost of the bags. We pay taxes/ duties in Australia on items over $1000 AUD only.


----------



## jonacamarce

i see.. thanks!


----------



## Still_Learning!

dana6189 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a longtime Coach buyer, but I just purchased my very first Kate Spade bag !
> 
> Just thought I'd share


Wow, somehow manages to be both elegant and cute! How does she do it? Great design!


----------

